
Isaac Newton as a Probabilist (2007) - dpflan
http://arxiv.org/abs/math/0701089
======
dpflan
"Abstract. In 1693, Isaac Newton answered a query from Samuel Pepys about a
problem involving dice. Newton’s analysis is discussed and attention is drawn
to an error he made."

